

Should Rich Kids Be Grounded From Social Networking? - PaulMcCartney
http://www.forbes.com/sites/meghancasserly/2012/08/13/should-rich-kids-be-grounded-from-social-networking/

======
csense
There might be a startup opportunity here.

How hard would it be to make an interface to FB / Twitter that lets a third
party audit your tweets and posts before they're published?

